# thriller και horror



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

Προειδοποίηση: το νήμα κάθε άλλο παρά φιλοδοξεί να εξαντλήσει το θέμα. Μάλλον να δώσει έναυσμα για συζήτηση, σχόλια και προσθήκες. Aaand... action!

Το θρίλερ ως είδος.

Το θρίλερ είναι το λογοτεχνικό εκείνο είδος όπου οι ήρωες -σκληροτράχηλοι, πολυμήχανοι αλλά κατά βάση απλοί καθημερινοί άνθρωποι- αναμετρούνται με κακοποιά στοιχεία που προσπαθούν να καταστρέψουν αυτούς, τη χώρα τους ή τον ελεύθερο κόσμο. 

Thrillers are a genre of fiction in which tough, resourceful, but essentially ordinary heroes are pitted against villains determined to destroy them, their country, or the stability of the free world. Often associated with spy fiction, war fiction, adventure and detective fiction.


Το θρίλερ στη λογοτεχνία

Εδώ τα πράγματα φαίνεται να ξεκινάνε από πολύ παλιά, αφού έργα σαν το Έπος του Γκιλγκαμές, η Οδύσσεια του Ομήρου, ακόμα και τη Μαχαμπχαράτα  θεωρούνται ότι ακολουθούν την αφηγηματική γραμμή του θρίλερ. Όμως ας μην πάμε τόσο πίσω. ;) Και συνεχίζουμε... 

Ιδού και ένας κατάλογος συγγραφέων.


Το θρίλερ στον κινηματογράφο.

Όπως λέει και ένας αριστοτέχνης του είδους: _To θρίλερ... καλύπτει ένα τεράστιο πεδίο. Εδώ βρίσκει κανείς ένα σωρό είδη: Το νομικό θρίλερ, το κατασκοπικό θρίλερ, θρίλερ δράσης και περιπέτειας, ιατρικό, αστυνομικό, ρομαντικό θρίλερ, ιστορικό θρίλερ, πολιτικό θρίλερ, θρησκευτικό θρίλερ, high-tech θρίλερ, στρατιωτικό θρίλερ. Ο κατάλογος εμπλουτίζεται ασταμάτητα. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτή η ικανότητα επέκτασης είναι ένα από τα πιο ανθεκτικά χαρακτηριστικά του είδους. Αλλά ο κοινός παρονομαστής όλης αυτής της ποικιλίας των θρίλερ είναι η ένταση των συναισθημάτων που δημιουργούν, ιδιαίτερα εκείνων της φρίκης και της ευφροσύνης, της έξαψης και της κομμένης ανάσας, που όλα είναι σχεδιασμένα έτσι ώστε να προκαλούν αυτή την τόσο σημαντική και απαραίτητη συγκίνηση. Εξ ορισμού, ένα θρίλερ αν δεν σε κάνει να ανατριχιάσεις, δεν έχει κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του._


Συχνά μπερδεύουμε το θρίλερ με μια υποκατηγορία του που είναι το μυθιστόρημα/φιλμ τρόμου.  Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα όρια είναι δυσδιάκριτα, τα είδη επικαλύπτονται. Εδώ συχνά, αν και όχι πάντα, παρεισφρέει και το μετα/παραφυσικό: μάγισσες, δαίμονες, λυκάνθρωποι, ζόμπι, βαμπίρ, φαντάσματα...
Κι όλα φαίνεται πως ξεκίνησαν από το Κάστρο του Οτράντο, την πρώτη γοτθική (gothic) ιστορία.


Τρόμος στη Μεγάλη Οθόνη
Εδώ μια ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα, που κάθε άλλο παρά εξαντλεί το θέμα. (Πού είναι, λόγου χάρη, το Μωρό της Ρόζμαρι; )

Horror Movies
•	Arrival of a Train at La Ciotat
•	The Fly
•	The Exorcist
•	Night of the Living Dead
•	Freaks
•	Blood Feast
•	Carrie
•	Men Behind the Sun
•	Paranormal Activity
•	The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
•	Thirst
•	Braindead/Dead Alive
•	Jaws
•	Bambi
•	Audition
•	The Phantom of the Opera
•	Trilogy of Terror
•	Peeping Tom
•	Halloween
•	Frankenstein
•	Nosferatu
•	Invasion of the Body Snatchers
•	Alien
•	Psycho
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εντός! ;)
Και το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ανάμεσά τους βρίσκουμε και το... Bambi! Ναι, την κλασική ταινία του Ντίσνεϊ με τα ελαφάκια.:woot:  Αν και, προσωπικά δεν με εκπλήσσει ιδιαίτερα (το έχω ξαναπεί άλλωστε ότι τα περισσότερα παραμύθια είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση καταθλιπτικά, στη χειρότερη πραγματικά έργα τρόμου). 

Κι επειδή μ’ αρέσουν οι λίστες, ορίστε μία ακόμη.


Αλλά και το δικό μου top three.

The Changeling * (καμία σχέση με Α. Τζολί) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Changeling_(film)*Αφιερωμένο στον Δύτη ;)
The Thing 
Η Λάμψη

Επίσης θεωρώ ότι, ως είδος, προσφέρεται κατεξοχήν για απολαυστικές περιπτώσεις που ισορροπούν μεταξύ μικρού αριστουργήματος και b-movie, όπως είναι το Τhe Μedusa Τouch 

Ερώτηση: Αλήθεια, πού θα κατατάσσατε το Κουρδιστό Πορτοκάλι;


Και, σας παρακαλώ, αν αναφερθείτε σ’ αυτόν  μη μου τον γράψετε Στέφεν! ;)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> The Changeling * (καμία σχέση με Α. Τζολί) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Changeling_(film)*Αφιερωμένο στον Δύτη ;)



Yep! Το θυμάμαι ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Διάλειμμα. Ώρα για ταινία τρόμου. Βάζω να ακούσω τις ειδήσεις. Ωχ, δεν έχει ειδήσεις, έχει απεργία. Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερος τρόμος από τη στέρηση της δόσης;

Ωραίο το νηματάκι σας, ωραία η ιδέα σας. Θα τη στολίσω δεόντως, μια και έχω θητεύσει στα είδη με κάλυψη 98% στα 6,5 αστεράκια και πάνω.
Κανόνας: Ένα μέτριο θρίλερ είναι πάντα καλύτερο από μια μέτρια κωμωδία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο νήμα. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς που θα πω...



bernardina said:


> Ερώτηση: Αλήθεια, πού θα κατατάσσατε το Κουρδιστό Πορτοκάλι;



Στις δήθεν ψαγμένες μούφες (όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα του Κιούμπρικ, πλην Λάμψης).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάρα πολύ ωραίο νήμα. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς που θα πω...
> Στις δήθεν ψαγμένες μούφες (όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα του Κιούμπρικ, πλην Λάμψης).



Γιατί να παρεξηγηθώ, καλέ; Εγώ το γύρισα; :laugh:
Χαίρομαι που σ' άρεσε το νήμα. Με ψιλο-παίδεψε γιατί θέλει ψάξιμο και προσοχή, αλλά όπως είπα πάνω πάνω είναι απλώς η αφορμή. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί να παρεξηγηθώ, καλέ; Εγώ το γύρισα; :laugh:
> Χαίρομαι που σ' άρεσε το νήμα. Με ψιλο-παίδεψε γιατί θέλει ψάξιμο και προσοχή, αλλά όπως είπα πάνω πάνω είναι απλώς η αφορμή. ;)



Δεν είμαι ακριβώς σινεφίλ, αλλά μού αρέσει πάρα πολύ να βλέπω ταινίες και ειδικά τρόμου, θρίλερ, ταινίες που έχουν αγωνία. Όπως λέει και ο nickel, παραπάνω, μια μέτρια ταινία τρόμου είναι πολύ προτιμότερη από μια μέτρια κωμωδία. Θα προσθέσω την "σοφία" μου στο νήμα, όταν γυρίσω σπίτι.

Χαίρομαι που ανήκεις στους ανθρώπους που δεν παθιάζονται τόσο με τις ταινίες ώστε να ενοχλούνται από αρνητικά σχόλια στις αγαπημένες τους (απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, σού άρεσε το Κουρδιστό Πορτοκάλι). Δεν ξέρεις τι ακούω κάθε που κράζω το Fight Club.


----------

